# European football



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually i'd like to know how popular is european football in Australia? Soccer - like the americans say. Are there any leagues, like amateur or smth, stadiums etc.?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There is a soccer league in Australia (and btw - we also say soccer here) but not a very professional one. If you look at national Australian team in soccer they all play in European leagues and a lot of them are Yugoslavian descendants.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

Dexter said:


> There is a soccer league in Australia (and btw - we also say soccer here) but not a very professional one. If you look at national Australian team in soccer they all play in European leagues and a lot of them are Yugoslavian descendants.


Thanx for your reply, this is exactly what i wanted to know )


----------



## Archieog (Jan 28, 2012)

Not very popular, is it?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Not at all


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, thats a thing to fix


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll probably be struggling to find anywhere where I can watch the UEFA 2012 this June, won't I?


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a thing one must see!


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Aug 30, 2011)

Nelly87 said:


> I'll probably be struggling to find anywhere where I can watch the UEFA 2012 this June, won't I?


Not just the location but the time. I miss watching football, sometimes I wake up as early as 6 am to watch a game. I hate this time zone


----------



## jimmy carter (Feb 11, 2012)

My favourite football team is Manchester United.


----------

